# cheese and butter colorings



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Has anyone tried the butter and cheese colorings from cheesemaking.com?
Hoping to have enough saved by our spring freshening for a cream separator and a stainless press. Somehow I think a little color in the goat butter and say, cheddar cheese will make it go over better with extended family.  Dh and I are committed to goat dairy enough not to care! :rofl


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

I have a cream separator too, but I have only made white butter and cheddar. Do you want me to add solor to the coop? I might want to try a little myself 

Christy


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Sure, I'd love to split with someone just to try it out. I'll add that to the bottom of my coop order.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Is this artifical stuff? to make it colored


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

> This water based coloring is naturally derived from the Annatto tree, and will impart an appetizing yellow color to your cheese and ice cream. Most cheeses will yellow slightly in the aging process but if you want a strong yellow color this is for you. Cheese coloring comes in 2ounce bottle, is in liquid form and has an indefinite shelf life. You will only need to use a few drops for a small cheese.


This is straight off the New England Cheesemaking website.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

um thanks I might be interested too Christy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

Do you want me to put you on for cheese color Sondra?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

just for cheese I don't do butter


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2007)

Okay, I put you on for the cheese coloring. I didn’t put an amount. I’ll just split it between the three of us and if we get another person we can decide if we want to split four ways or get another bottle. It just takes a few drops to do a 3-4 gallon batch of cheddar, so even an ounce will last most cheese makers more than one season.

The butter color is oil based so I am going to try it in soap too.

Christy


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

1/2 oz. on the cheese coloring would be plenty for me...
And I was going to try the butter coloring in soap too! :lol Seems like it ought to work well; simpler than infusing my own oils with annatto.


----------

